# TNA Sacrifice - Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles



## ExtremeMan (May 1, 2012)

TNA Sacrifice
Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So Angle is still going at it huh. He won't stop until his on a wheelchair.


----------



## ExtremeMan (May 1, 2012)

Rauno said:


> So Angle is still going at it huh. He won't stop until his on a wheelchair.


His a proud man. Wrestling is in his blood he wont stop until people thinks his the best wrestler of all time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Talent wise he is without a doubt the best guy. As far as other things, i think needs to be in the WWE for that.


----------



## ExtremeMan (May 1, 2012)

Well. If he went back to the WWE, he'd most likley get used as an after thought manley because of guys like Brock Lesnar.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think going back to the WWE would be the death sentence for him. You can tell he's akin care of himself much better now that he's dropped 30-40 lbs of muscle.


----------



## ExtremeMan (May 1, 2012)

How is he taking care of him self? The man is injured and his still wrestling classic matches...

vs. Jeff Hardy
Lockdown

vs. AJ Styles
Sacrifice


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

First, LOL at this being in the sports section. 

Second, I thought the dude was going to the Olympics?:confused02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ExtremeMan said:


> How is he taking care of him self? The man is injured and his still wrestling classic matches...
> 
> vs. Jeff Hardy
> Lockdown
> ...


I think what he meant was physically taking care of himself, outside the ring. I agree with John though, WWE schedule would be too much for him, heck he even left because of that. Being a WWE wrestler is more demanding to you body than MMA, i'm sure. 

I still have a dream of him calling it quits in Wrestlemania though.


----------

